# General beekeeping > Starting out >  Finding a site?

## Hux

This is probably a very silly question, I'm based in the NW of Edinburgh, and wondered how on earth do you go about finding a site for an apiary, if you don't have any land yourself.  Is the best way through the local association, is it knocking on the door of a local farmer, do you drop an email or letter.  My challenge at the moment, is that I don't know any local landowners.

Many thanks for any help or guidance.

H.

----------


## snimmo243

Hi Hux you could approach farmers etc directly, also there was an email sent out recently to emba  members regards a site at East Calder (maybe a bit of a trek). 

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------


## snimmo243

You could maybe approach Craigies farm shop although I heard they had bees of their own but it may be worth a try

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------


## EK.Bee

I found Google Earth handy for a bit of site stalking

----------


## Hux

Hi Snimmo243, thanks for the info.  I live in the West of Edinburgh, so EastCalder isn't too far for me.  As for Craigies farm, I tried there, but apparently the owner does keep some bees, and he also, already has a couple of bee keepers using the ground.  I've not joined EMBA yet, but will do over the next couple of days.

----------


## Hux

> I found Google Earth handy for a bit of site stalking


Site Stalking  :Smile:  sounds good, but don't you still need to find the owner?

H.

----------


## snimmo243

Hi Hux
Thinking a wee bit outside the box why not approach RBS at Gogarburn
Steven

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------


## Hux

> Hi Hux
> Thinking a wee bit outside the box why not approach RBS at Gogarburn
> Steven
> 
> Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk


Thanks snimmo243 I'll let you know how I get on...

----------


## Poly Hive

What has worked for me many times is this. Get out and look. No point in advertising as no one apart from you knows what you want. 

Think access, think water, think forage, think shelter and orientation. 

Find a likely spot, then find the land owner which may be easy, as in farmer or more awkward think water company. If it's a yes then simple and if not then on ya go.

Good luck

PH

----------


## Hux

Ok looks as if I have found myself a site, although I don't get access to it until the beginning of June.

Thanks for all of the help and suggestions everybody.

H

----------


## SDM

Aaysr

----------

